

How Teespring recovered from a 50% post-launch revenue crash - brandnewlow
http://blog.perfectaudience.com/2012/11/28/how-teespring-recovered-from-a-50-post-launch-revenue-crash-by-selling-not-shipping/

======
brandnewlow
We've been running these "situationals" for a few weeks now. This is the best
one yet in my opinion. The teespring guys had to step outside their comfort
zone to think about building up a pipeline of inbound customers.

Thoughts or suggestions for the next one?

------
kaizendc
Nice work. Article suggestion:

Could you delve into the applications of retargeting for email auto responder
campaigns?

~~~
brandnewlow
Tell me more. What are some of the specific questions you have around that.
E-mail + retargeting is pretty interesting.

